# POLL: How do you make your ABTs?



## tender loins

Wait for poll please...

I usually make mine cut in half lengthwise and with more than just cream cheese, so chose "as much as I can fit."

P.S. You can choose more than one answer if you like but you must do it all at once before clicking the vote button, I believe.


----------



## oneshot

Here's a step by step how I do mine.....Enjoy....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78995


----------



## beer-b-q

I use a rack and core them out then fill with cheese mixture and wrap with bacon which has been coated with coarse black pepper...


----------



## tender loins

How do you manage to fit them in a rack if they are wrapped in bacon? or are you just wrapping the tops & not the whole thing?


----------



## chefrob

that's what i was thinkin...........


----------



## beer-b-q

Like this...


----------



## pitrow

didn't see an answer that fits mine so here it goes:

Cored out, stuffed, wrapped entirely in bacon with a flap over the top to hold in the goodness, hanging by strings on the toothpicks off the racks, since I don't have any kind of holder yet.


----------



## chisoxjim

some times I slice them into canoes, and pipe in the filling, and top or wrap with a slice of bacon, or capicola,  sometimes I cut the top off, pipe in the filling, and top with bacon.  All depends on the filling, &  any adders(shrimp, roe, crab, etc).


----------



## bigsteve

Your poll didn't have my selection.........

Boat shaped, stuffed with various items. No bacon


----------



## tender loins

Isn't no bacon pretty much a SIN!?


----------



## chisoxjim

nope,  to me ABT's are pretty much a blank canvas,  do and try what you like,  ive done shrimp, fresh mozz, bacon, capicola, flying fish roe, crab, smoked garlic, its all good.


----------



## desertlites

I core,stuff add tops back on with stem (for looks) wrapped in bacon-in to homeaid ABT holder-upside down pie tin with severl diff size holes-78 in to 1.1/4 for the big boys I get.but ya u can do them anyway 1 likes. there all good.


----------



## fourthwind

None of the above.. I like to slit mine legthwise, scoop out the guts, stuff and wrap with bacon.  I do more Aneheims than Japs though..


----------



## mballi3011

I do mine cut in half with all kinds of stuff made for the filling then wrapped fully with what ever length of bacon needed to get a good wrap. Then it into the smoker for a couple of hours.


----------



## bigsteve

Around here? Sure. 

I love bacon. Just not on everything I cook. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (have my hard-hat on)


----------



## travcoman45

Also do boats with little smokies, call em pigs in a canoe.


----------



## tender loins

Hahaha! The first thing that came to mind was a box of Christmas tree ornament hooks!


----------



## tender loins

Hey Beer, is that the King Kooker rack that comes with the coring tool? I just got one from Amazon but made boats instead. I had some peppers that were over 2" wide at the tops.

chefrob, my Bully puppy looks Identical to yours, yesterday was her 1yr birthday... she loves ABTs too. This was at 3 months, her nose has filled in all black now...


----------



## beer-b-q

Yes it is the King Kooker rack. I bought mine from Bass Pro Shops.  

If I was going to make one I would have used Larger Holes and Spaced them Farther Apart. 

We found that with big peppers the hole is too small and to close together.


----------



## tender loins

Keep the votes coming!


----------



## fatback joe

Boat with a whole slice of bacon.


----------



## erain

i do mine just like Joe...


----------



## gnubee

*All of the above*
I do them about every which way the poll said. Depends on my mood at the time. I even did some with 1/3 cheddar cheese, 1/3 cream cheese and 1/3 smoked bacon that I tried to puree in a blender. Piped that mix into a cored jap or Anaheim with the top cut off. Wrap this in bacon and put a bacon lid on the top. Its My favorite. 

I do them with large shrimp stuffed whole into a cored jap, those are nice too. 

We always do a lot of ABT's for parties and have just one with minced Serrano's or some other really hot peppers minced into it. We tell/warn all the guests that there is a super duper hot hotter than hades one in with all the others and you take your chances. I got it once. Holy Hell was that thing hot. If you get the hot one and eat it all without any of the other guests suspecting you're in pain you win a bottle of wine. Some of the people can actually eat it and enjoy it. The time that I got it there was no doubt that I had. The whole room exploded with laughter as the tears flowed freely down my face and I tried let people know I was dying and already 1/2 way to hell I gasped out call 911 but all they did was laugh at me. I am the ultimate weenie when it comes to hot stuff. I cry eating mild chilli. You don't have to play, but you can't eat any ABT's till its either been won or not and the game is over. The penalty for not playing the game is of course that often the ABT's are all gone before you get one. If People guess you're eating the hot one they shout out Gotcha! The first shouter gets a bottle of wine if he or she is correct. You can also win a bottle of wine prize if your caught crying and in pain but you man up and finish it. If you finish it and don't get caught you must declare yourself the winner, no cheating on this rule. All us weenies that do not play the game are now able to eat ABT's without fear. To the jeers of those who did play I might add. 
After the first time I am willing to wait till the game is over and I can safely eat some of the anaheims. 
I won no wine that day my friends. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 One bite was it, sad to say I was unable to man up and even attempt to finish that evil thing. They wanted to give me a pity prize bottle of wine but I refused. I'm so ashamed!!!!!


----------



## meat hunter

Boat style, but only use half a strip of bacon. The real cheap stuff seems to stretch so I can wrap from end to end. But then again, I don't load them up with goodies, if I did, I would probably need a full strip.


----------



## sqwib

*I dont like the cream chese ABT's so I tried a few variations, # 1 recipe was good  #2 recipe wasnt as good*
*I usualy core them and add the mixture warm and lay a thick cut of bacon overtop and toothpick the bacon on top
Then they are split in half for serving.
 *


*Rich’s Peppers*
*16 oz. Jimmy Dean sausage (HOT) partial cooked and seasoned**
¼ cup of Favorite Rub
½ cup Shredded Pepper Jack Cheese*
*½ cup Shredded Cheddar Cheese*
*Bacon*

*Let the sausage cool a bit and add the shredded cheese and Favorite rub. Mix thoroughly. Stuff peppers with a spoon squeezing out excess air and moisture.*


*Rich’s Pizza Peppers*
*1 lb of ground meat (lean)*
*½ cup Pepperoni
1 cup Shredded Mozzarella Cheese
4 oz. Tomato Paste*
*¼ cup Sundried Tomatoes
¼ cup Parmesan Cheese*
*1 Tbl. Italian seasoning

**Let the sausage cool a bit and add the shredded cheese and Favorite rub. Mix thoroughly. Stuff peppers with a spoon squeezing out excess air and moisture.

**
Since recipe 2 wasn't as good I will be trying this slight variation of recipe 1
**

Rich’s Peppers*
*16 oz. Jimmy Dean sausage (HOT) partial cooked and seasoned**
1 cup Shredded cheddar
4 oz. Tomato Paste*
*¼ cup Sundried Tomatoes*
*¼ cup fresh basil chopped*
*1 Tbl. Italian seasoning*

*Let the sausage cool a bit and add the shredded cheese and Favorite rub. Mix thoroughly. Stuff peppers with a spoon squeezing out excess air and moisture.

successful ABT's

*http://inlinethumb57.webshots.com/38...600x600Q85.jpg

http://inlinethumb41.webshots.com/46...600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## fire it up

#2 sounds pretty good, shame it wasn't what you had hoped.
What about the cream cheese ones do you not care for?  I mean do you eat cream cheese on other stuff or is it just something you don't like?

Made a few ABTs before without cream cheese that I thought were great.  Did cheddar cheese, leftover pulled pork and BBQ sauce and they were delicious.


----------



## sqwib

I love cream cheese I can sit there and eat a stick of it like ice cream, don't know why I didn't care for the ABT's, maybe too rich, maybe I messed them up, just not sure, seems like I'm one of the exceptions.

Oh and on the variation I'm going to replace the cheddar with provolone, trying to get a denser texture in there and thought the mozzarella would do it.
The mozz. gave it good texture but is lacking in the flavor department.


----------



## meateater

Cored out in a rack. Bacon in the fill.


----------



## got14u

well you are just WAAAAAAY out there steve....who doesn't use bacon..lol.by the way thos look great


----------



## chefrob

Originally Posted by *tender loins* 


 
_How do you manage to fit them in a rack if they are wrapped in bacon? or are you just wrapping the tops & not the whole thing?_


what was i thinkin????????
makin some today to go with a couple of achiote butts for tacos!



.......and man this little one is cute!


----------



## rodbuilder

Here's my post on how I do my ABT's

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=72957


----------



## murman

Chorizo, white onion, colby jack cheese and a little seasoning.


----------



## salsashark

Here's my style...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77151

and for good measure, here's a batch I did for the 4th of July.


----------



## greendrake

Nothing too original, I slice them lengthwise, pack them with cream cheese and a lil smokie, wrap in bacon and completely pack them with brown sugar right before smoking at 225 for three hours. The sugar starts to liquify right away so if you try the sugar out, do it just before tossing them on the grill. I am doing up a ton of these on Sunday morning.  Going to try mincing up a whole jug of smoked garlic into the cream cheese this time.


----------



## pit 4 brains

Cored, stuffed w/ cream cheese and wrapped w/ bacon, flat-grilled. Sometimes I'll stuff with crab spread and cook the same way.. Bacon is thick-sliced from the butcher counter. In about a week I'll be making them from my BBB!


----------



## billm75

I do mine boat style, but I don't cut completely in half.  I slice off maybe a 1/2" wide piece from the side of the pepper and core it out.  

My standard "stuffing" then consists of:

Diced jalapeno (the pieces I cut off to open the pepper lengthwise"
Shredded Montery Jack & Cheddar Cheeses
Crumbled Bacon

I jam as much filling in the peppers as they'll take.  They usually bulge out a little and i wrap them completely with a slice of bacon.  

Then just pop 'em in the smoker or grill (away from the heat) and let them cook up all that cheesy, spicy, pork-y goodness.  Very rarely are there any leftovers here.  I call 'em double 2-biters.  It takes 2 bites to eat 'em and each time it bites you back.  ;)


----------



## yount

i cut boat wise stuff with cream cheese and garlic then wrap in sausage love them that way


----------



## travcoman45

Call ours Pigs in a canoe.  Cut em in half, stuff with a mixture a cream cheese an four chees blend, then either wrap in bacon er put a little smokie on top, fine eatin fer sure!


----------



## rbranstner

Oh I love those ABT's!


----------



## retread

None of the above...

I core them, put them in a stand, but they are wrapped in bacon ( I REALLY like bacon!!!!)


----------



## dilley340

I start with fresh Jalapeño peppers from my garden (store bought peppers work just fine as well). Cut the tops off at the stem end and use a potato peeler to core out the seeds and membrane.  Put a small slit in the tip of the pepper for a vent to aid in filling.  Fill a freezer baggie with refried beans and chopped onions, cut the corner of the baggie to form a piping bag and pipe the bean mixture into the peppers about half way.  Insert a cheddar cheese stick that's cut to the right size and drape a half strip of uncooked bacon over the top and secure with a toothpick.  The toothpick keeps the peppers from falling through the cooking rack.  I picked up the cooking rack online BTW.  Sprinkle with black pepper or your favorite rib rub and cook indirectly in a foil pan until the bacon has crisped and cheese has melted. Other options could include an Italian theme with spaghetti sauce, cooked sausage, onion, garlic and mozzarella. Hey, the sky's the limit.


----------



## chisoxjim

gotta say, thats a sweet looking batch of ABT's


----------



## ak1

Now I'm really hungry!!!


----------



## dnovotny

whaT'S IN YOUR STUFFING??  JUST  WONDERING ...SEE SOME  CORN???


----------



## txbbqman

All I can add is.....Bacon....Bacon....Bacon... I smell BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love ABT's


----------

